# My Own Humble Humidor



## Killawattz (Apr 3, 2016)

Just got this all put together...thanks for the advice here on the forum.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

Freakin' awesome ... enjoy smoking and aging your stogies!


----------



## fimpster (Feb 24, 2016)

Looks awesome! A Diesel fan, huh? Me too, for what I've had.


----------



## Killawattz (Apr 3, 2016)

fimpster said:


> Looks awesome! A Diesel fan, huh? Me too, for what I've had.


I don't think I've had a bad diesel yet. Diesels, Cohibas, got some of Ramon Bueso's genesis in there, too. All middle of the road smokes that I prefer over some of the more pricier options out there.


----------



## Kyle Lukas (Aug 2, 2016)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## azmadurolover (Apr 10, 2016)

nice......


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Nice box!

I don't recognize it tho... how many quarts is it... is it an Igloo or a Coleman?

Don't forget to leave the drain plug open... ;-)


----------



## twink (Jul 28, 2016)

nice looking box there...>


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

What is the brand of humidor?


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> What is the brand of humidor?


If i had to take a guess I would bet that its the Prestige Salvador 250 Count

How do you like the Cigar Oasis ?


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

A lot of AJ sticks in there. I love his stuff.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Very nice. Nice collection too. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TSBBZM (Jan 9, 2017)

*Nice One!*:vs_cool:


----------



## chadderkdawg (Dec 17, 2014)

Looks great, my guess is the Applewood 180 based on the shallow/wide config.


----------

